# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Project AI, ethical principles for AI, BMW, Munich, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - BMW

Michael Wuertenberger

----------


## Airicist

"BMW writes code of ethics for AI in collaboration with the EU"

October 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Seven principles for AI: BMW Group sets out code of ethics for the use of artificial intelligence."

October 12, 2020

----------

